# Today is Middle Child's Day-Are you one?



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2016)

It is Middle Child's Day!  Let's celebrate!  Are you one? I was the 5th born so I am not far from middle but not exactly either.  

https://www.daysoftheyear.com/days/middle-childs-day/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2016)

No, youngest of 4, came as a surprise, change of life baby.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> No, youngest of 4, came as a surprise, change of life baby.


Oh yes, my sister was a surprise, too.  It can be nice being the youngest as I was for about 7.5 years before my sis was born.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2016)

Well I dunno Ruthanne, I guess I did think it was nice getting to wear the hand me downs from my older sisters and even my brother.  Did you resent it when your younger sister was born, did it mean sudden babysitting, etc?


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well I dunno Ruthanne, I guess I did think it was nice getting to wear the hand me downs from my older sisters and even my brother.  Did you resent it when your younger sister was born, did it mean sudden babysitting, etc?


I guess hand me downs can be not so nice to wear but the youngest often gets the most attention, no?  I was resentful when my younger sister was born because I wasn't getting the attention any more but I didn't mind baby sitting for her.  I loved her.  My family was pretty dysfunctional.  My youngest sister OD'd at age 21.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2016)

Ruthanne, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister, my condolences. :rose: 

I didn't get too much attention, my mother was home with me all day as a kid, she was a stay at home housewife, so I did get her attention, she always took good care of me.  My older siblings were too busy with their school and friends, so not much attention there.  My father spent as much time as he could with me, but he worked full time mostly nights, so he was pretty busy himself.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 13, 2016)

I remember the "monkey in the middle" kids. I was so busy with the older ones and chasing the younger ones the middle two got kind of lost in the sauce. Like one day at the playground, yelling at the older girl " Where IS your brother???". Yup, he was over my hip. You get kind of flustered sometimes.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm the second of 4.  Sister, me, brother, and an oops baby brother was number 4.  12 years between oldest and youngest.  Most successful career-wise is the baby.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 14, 2016)

I am the oldest of four (and per my mother, a big, unplanned surprise after being born just a year after my parents married), with two sisters following me, and a younger brother about 8 years younger than me. My younger brother was a complete surprise as my mom thought she was done having kids and was looking forward to going back to work. My youngest sister was about to go into kindergarten when my mom learned she was pregnant, something she was not pleased about.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 15, 2016)

Reading through all your posts makes me pretty sad being an only child


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2016)

Byrd said:


> Reading through all your posts makes me pretty sad being an only child



We only had one child, a son, and it was a purposeful decision. We still go back and forth about it to this day. We asked our son when he was older if he wished that he'd had a sibling. Our son said on one hand it would have been nice, but as an adult, also appreciated the benefits of being an only child when he was younger. For us personally, it was the right decision to have only one child, but there are times when we lament the choice, particularly as we examine the kind of relationship we have with our son today.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> We only had one child, a son, and it was a purposeful decision. We still go back and forth about it to this day. We asked our son when he was older if he wished that he'd had a sibling. Our son said on one hand it would have been nice, but as an adult, also appreciated the benefits of being an only child when he was younger. For us personally, it was the right decision to have only one child, but there are times when we lament the choice, particularly as we examine the kind of relationship we have with our son today.



My stepdaughter was an only child and she said overall she's happy she was.  She and her husband say their 4 year old will also be an only child.  I think an only child can sometimes grow up thinking they are the centre of the universe and be a bit spoiled. 

But I'll admit that sibling rivalry for the kids and the parents can be a huge PITA!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2016)

When we were planning our family, we took a long term view of what it would mean for my wife and me. Having one child meant having the financial means to better provide for our son and also for ourselves later in life. We retired when we did in large part because of that decision made so long ago. Still, it's a tough call in the moment, with lots of emotional pulls. 

Sorry, I seem to have taken this thread in a different direction. Hope that's okay.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> When we were planning our family, we took a long term view of what it would mean for my wife and me. Having one child meant having the financial means to better provide for our son and also for ourselves later in life. We retired when we did in large part because of that decision made so long ago. Still, it's a tough call in the moment, with lots of emotional pulls.
> 
> Sorry, I seem to have taken this thread in a different direction. Hope that's okay.



I understand that.  They benefit a lot from being the only one as they get more of their parents attention.  Leaders are usually only children or the oldest child.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I understand that.  They benefit a lot from being the only one as they get more of their parents attention.  Leaders are usually only children or the oldest child.



I think only children probably tend to be more independent too, something my son exhibited to a large extent. Lots of self-confidence.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I think only children probably tend to be more independent too, something my son exhibited to a large extent. Lots of self-confidence.



Yes, stepdaughter is confident and courageous.  I see that in her 4 year old son already as well.


----------

